# The Brown Belted Bumble Bee - Bombus griseocollis



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

They have a somewhat strange body structure. Is it a drone?


Nathan


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Keen eye, yes they are drones. They scent mark a flower and fight off rivals vying for the best spots near the nest of the emerging queens.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 8, 2011)

I reared a colony of those this summer. They were fairly pleasant.


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

as always Jet.. great images..


----------

